# Best BLACK/LUX-BLACK CAR???



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

1. Cadillac CT6 hybrid (great mpg, no trunk space for airport trips)
2. Suburban (shit mpg, includes Black SUV/Lux black xl)
3. ??
Am I missing one?

I currently drive XL/Lux so I’m curious.. the CT6 hybrid would save me $400 in gas a month, but I’ve 3 kids so I’m leaning toward a suburban but the gas will be killer, I’m currently 17/25 now, as it is I spend $250 a week to cover $1000.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

Tesla X?


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> Tesla X?


Interesting. Any experience with one? I'd be nervous Uber will take it off their list. I doubt they'd leave all the thousands of Suburban drivers off of Uber black



JaxUberLyft said:


> Tesla X?


Looks expensive as hell for how much car you get.. don't think 230mile range is enough either for a full time driver


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Lincoln MKZ hybrid is a good choice for lyft platform but doesn’t qualify for uber black


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> 1. Cadillac CT6 hybrid (great mpg, no trunk space for airport trips)
> 2. Suburban (shit mpg, includes Black SUV/Lux black xl)
> 3. ??
> Am I missing one?
> ...


black on black Suburban is the Uber Black SUV standard in America.

If you look at presidential motorcades, the secret service all roll in Suburbans (armored) and the president is usually in an Escalade.









Cadillac CT6 is solid but you will miss out on surged XL rides.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

In my region, the most economical is going to be a 2017-2019 Black Suburban LT. $25-$35k depending on year and mileage. Be sure to get a PPI and a CarFax.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

homelesswarlock said:


> black on black Suburban is the Uber Black SUV standard in America.
> 
> If you look at presidential motorcades, the secret service all roll in Suburbans (armored) and the president is usually in an Escalade.
> View attachment 396193
> ...


Yea it's more safe investing in the most used Black car so Uber is likely not to discontinue it. the CT6 freeing up $100 a week would pay the car payment. But yea, I've heard there is no trunk space for airport rides and the back seats do not fold


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

You want a vehicle that can run on both platforms across all ride types.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

homelesswarlock said:


> black on black Suburban is the Uber Black SUV standard in America.
> 
> If you look at presidential motorcades, the secret service all roll in Suburbans (armored) and the president is usually in an Escalade.
> View attachment 396193
> ...


I have a 2018 Suburban Premier, average 18 mpg city, 24 hwy


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Lexus LS 460, 600h or 500. Reliable and qualifies for Black.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Lexus LS 460, 600h or 500. Reliable and qualifies for Black.


Black SUV also? I'll have to look at the list again.


Wolfgang Faust said:


> I have a 2018 Suburban Premier, average 18 mpg city, 24 hwy


Is there really a worthwhile difference between the trims of the Suburban?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Black SUV also? I'll have to look at the list again.
> 
> Is there really a worthwhile difference between the trims of the Suburban?


For me, there is. Most of my business is private livery, pax love the second row reclining bucket seats.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> Black SUV also? I'll have to look at the list again.


No, that's Black only. The LS is a sedan.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

There are 3 trim levels:

LS
LT
Premium

Premium is a poor mans Escalade with Magnetic shocks, HID headlights and other goodies. All trim levels are available with middle row buckets which make life easier for both driver and passengers when you have 6 pax but sacrifices the 7 pax capability.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> There are 3 trim levels:
> 
> LS
> LT
> ...


In my experience 7 pax is rare, however many pax would prefer 3 in the middle row vs one sitting up front.

Do any of these trims come with power fold second row to provide easy access to third row without getting out of the vehicle?


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

XLnoGas said:


> In my experience 7 pax is rare, however many pax would prefer 3 in the middle row vs one sitting up front.
> 
> Do any of these trims come with power fold second row to provide easy access to third row without getting out of the vehicle?


No


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

Wolfgang Faust said:


> No


I guess buckets it is.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

I would get the LT with the optional buckets.


----------



## XLnoGas (Dec 20, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> I would get the LT with the optional buckets.


What are the reasons for the LT over the LS? Just more bang for your buck when considering used?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

More options for the same price as the LS. Collision prevention and blind spot alone make the LT a must IMHO.


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

I would also avoid buying used vehicles from any snow state (I live in one) aka the “rust belt”.
Rust adds another layer of complexity to simple DIY repairs related to ride quality. 
wheel bearings took me 2 days because it was stuck.
CV axle 1 day because it was stuck.
Rotors: stuck
Sway bar links: forget about it.

The only used cars I’ll ever buy again will be vehicles that were driven around the dessert.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Snow cars are not that bad if they were only driven 1 or 2 winters. He’ll likely only have it 3 years so it should be fine.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd go audi q7. If you want great gas and dont mind less performance go 2.0t loaded. A 2018 clean with descent miles can be found in the high $20s -low $30s.. the 3.0 premium plus or prestige will be closer to 35- 40k. Q7 handles ALL uber/lyft tiers. 
#1. Q7 2.0t or 3.0t
#2. Qx80 -more room but more gas
#3. Suburban-gas cow


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How about a black on black Escalade Hybrid? 20+ city mpg and 400+ hp.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Escalade cost $10k more than a Suburban.

Audi does not qualify for Uber Premier in my market, poor reliability and expensive to fix and insure.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

J.d. power just gave the new 2020 Escalade 2.5 out 5 for reliability. 
Strengths- comfort, size, ride quality
Weakness- performance, mpg, reliability 

If reliability is top on the list, escalade doesnt make the cut.


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Audi is still not a good pic. Look around you. No Audi’s! Black Suburbans, Escalades, Yukon XLs.


----------



## Rich2nyce (Jan 25, 2016)

You 100% right BUT, more than half them burban and Yukon drivers are only qualified for xl, lux, and select if possible due to age or bout to expire. Need at least a 2015-16 just to qualify for lux black/black suv (no premiere) in my market only to be booted off the following year. A 2018 Escalade for 50-60k would have to make some serious gwop in 2 1/2 years before being booted down. A quick search on cars.com for an escalade hybrid within 1000 miles for up to $100k brings back 2013s for 20k...lol


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Yeah, Escalade Hybrids are TOO OLD for Uber Premier and Premier SUV in my market.

You may not like the fact that the best viable and logical option is the 2017-2019 Suburban.
End of argument!


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

TPAMB said:


> Yeah, Escalade Hybrids are TOO OLD for Uber Premier and Premier SUV in my market.
> 
> You may not like the fact that the best viable and logical option is the 2017-2019 Suburban.
> End of argument!


My 2018 Suburban cost 42k in March 2019, 40k miles


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

There are 2019 LTs with 60k miles for $34k.
Look, you want to get a seat at the table for as little as possible. I’d rather be the guy who bought in at $5k than the player who bought in at $15k. Suburban vs Escalade.


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

2006-2010 prius...drive til the wheels fall off and replace. don't waste money on a nice car


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Thats fine if your happy with X platform money.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Rich2nyce said:


> I'd go audi q7. If you want great gas and dont mind less performance go 2.0t loaded. A 2018 clean with descent miles can be found in the high $20s -low $30s.. the 3.0 premium plus or prestige will be closer to 35- 40k. Q7 handles ALL uber/lyft tiers.
> #1. Q7 2.0t or 3.0t
> #2. Qx80 -more room but more gas
> #3. Suburban-gas cow


How about Q7 diesel ?


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

OMG. DO NOT get an AUDI!

The Q7 does not qualify for the new Uber Premier SUV platform.


----------

